# Fenwick Surfrod



## CT750 (Jun 10, 2006)

Ok guys, I know there's some great Rodbuilders on this site, so I need some expert opinions. I know someone with a Custom wrapped Fenwick 1689 thats been cut down to 10ft, it has a size 20 tip. The wrap is decent, the guides are a little worn, but otherwise its a nice rod. How much do ya'll think its worth, considering how rare they are now. Any and all opinions are appreciated.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

It's funny that I have one I wrapped over 20 years ago just like that. Those were top notch in their day.

I wouldn't know what they are worth, but am curious too.


----------



## Hughoo222 (Aug 24, 2005)

I have a brown blank 10' Fenwick from way back as well, I have been offered 150 for it but passed.


----------



## Canyon_Lake_Carlos (Jul 18, 2006)

I have a Fenwick ultralight 5ft with a shimano UL that is oh so sweet on bass and perch. Hands down the most sensitive rod I have ever used. I know not a surf rod but still a Fenwick.

Carlos


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Older Custom Wrap Surf Rods*

CT750;
I've been looking on ebay for old rods like that for several years...There are not very
many of them still in circulation...

The ones that are in EXCELLENT shape go for about $175-$200...And that of course
that depends on the wrap ect...I have purchased some comparable rods Older "Harnell,
Rawhide, & Fenwick" ranging from $25 to $100.

The Components don't seam to matter much on rods that old unless the rod was 
built and never used...I use to use Varmac Chrome plated guides...They don't hold
up very well over 20-30 years...But I built a 11' Yellow Fenwick in '76 or '77 that I
cut down to 8 & 1/2' with 3 footed Fuji guides that I'm still using...I wouldn't sell it
for $150...Even though the fiberglass threads are showing thru the gel coat...

I guess what I'm saying is that most of the OLD rods value is semenital, in the
"Eye of the Beholder". If you have a buyer that had a "Rod" like that it could be
pretty expensive...but as far is Fishing Rod's value they comparable or better
rods for $100 range.
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I have 2 Harrington/Harnell rods I wrapped about 20 years ago. They have the old Fuji Chrome Boat Guides with one having a Fuji Graphite reel seat and the other an Aluminum Aftco reel seat.

They have caught a lot of fish and have been fished hard.

The only problems I have is the one Graphite real seat sticks, but it is still functional. Very, very little corrosion on the guides. I believe these rods can fish another 20 years under the same pressure.

Goes to show how long your tackle will last if it is rinsed and wiped off after each trip. I do wipe furniture polish on them once in a while.

It would take a lot of money to part with these even though I don't fish them near as much anymore.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I wrapped more fenwicks than most have seen and I sure loved those old rods...
200 bucks would be as low as I would go, but that tip is a little thick.....
I would have stopped at a 16......
Those were great rods back in the day, wish I had a dozen new blanks right now.
They do give out with time though, I have broken a couple of them casting, and one fighting a jackfish.
They were old and I guess just stressed out.
Still I loved em.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

*Fenwicks of old*

Heres some Fenwick moments.................man I loved those rods


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

*More Fenwick moments*

A couple more....


----------



## scm (Apr 27, 2006)

Ray, What are you doing/fighting in the second picture to the right? That rod is taking some punishment! Great pictures! That Flagship picture brings back memories of some "old timers". I'm sure you remember Mr. Osobrook (I hear that man snuck out of the retirement home to go fish the pier before he passed! God bless him.) and don't forget Mr. Riley who used to grind his teeth. I sure had alot of respect for those guys along with you,Skip and Ronnie & Janie Saucedo. Sorry Ct750, It seems I did a little hijacking. I've got a funny story about those two "old timers" from a day on the flagship if yall want to hear about it? Sorry Ct750,I dun it again.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Nice pics ray! Great pics of some good times, good fish on some classic rods.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

scm said:


> Ray, What are you doing/fighting in the second picture to the right? That rod is taking some punishment! Great pictures! That Flagship picture brings back memories of some "old timers". I'm sure you remember Mr. Osobrook (I hear that man snuck out of the retirement home to go fish the pier before he passed! God bless him.) and don't forget Mr. Riley who used to grind his teeth. I sure had alot of respect for those guys along with you,Skip and Ronnie & Janie Saucedo. Sorry Ct750, It seems I did a little hijacking. I've got a funny story about those two "old timers" from a day on the flagship if yall want to hear about it? Sorry Ct750,I dun it again.


About a 200 lb sting ray..........................man I hate those things.
A guy came along and we hooked his leader to the top swivel of my leader and we both pulled on that SOB.............it was a beach monster fo sho.
I was in my prime then and it still wore me out...........
And yes God bless those two old men, I knew them well.
I didnt mean to hyjack his thread either just showing him what the old fenwicks could take. But like I said they do break in time...........
Of corse I had some that didnt, but some did, and I dont know why, except just tooooo many big fish.


----------



## CT750 (Jun 10, 2006)

Thx for the info, I've heard that they're going for more than what was mentioned, so I wanted some more opinions. I wish I would've kept a few of the ones that I've built in the past, but who knew! Still own a 1389, and a couple Harringtons that I'll never part with, but would love to get another Fenwick, preferably a 1689. Redfishr, the pics are great, reminds of the old days when you'd see lots of Yellow Rods on the piers.


----------

